# UnJAR the JAR files (JAVA)



## abixalmon (Sep 16, 2004)

I have some jar files that i need to unjar.. can anyone help me how to do it..

thats all folks


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 16, 2004)

Try Winace or get Java SDK.


----------



## rahul (Sep 16, 2004)

abixalmon said:
			
		

> I have some jar files that i need to unjar.. can anyone help me how to do it..



Hi,
if you have Java insatlled just use 

```
jar -xvf *.jar
```

or, try this:
jar format is in essence same as zip format
rename the file, change extension to .zip, use something like winzip to unzip.


----------



## GNUrag (Sep 16, 2004)

rahul said:
			
		

> jar format is in essence same as zip format
> rename the file, change extension to .zip, use something like winzip to unzip.


It could be encoded using GZip format also....


----------

